# Honda Generator



## RCColby

I have a chance to buy an used Honda EX1000 at a really good price. Tried it out and it seems to do what I want, but..... What is the difference between the EX and EI models? I know the EI has and inverter, but will the EX still work OK for me? I want to be able to run the microwave once in a while, I know that I will have to have everything else off when I do, and also the TV and charge the 12V system.
Bob


----------



## sleecjr

try this linkhonda


----------



## PDX_Doug

Bob,

You need to be careful of the waveform the generator puts out. Many industrial or 'contractor' grade generators are not suitable for powering electronic equipment. Great for motors (pumps, drills, saws, etc.) and lights, but deadly for electronics (microwaves, TV's, computers, etc.).

I would make sure that EX model is made for what you want to do. Also, as Randy says, I don't think you are going to be able to run the microwave on 1,000 watts. Sorry.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RCColby

I tried it out and it seems to work fine with TV, no interference lines, nice clear pic and sound. Microwave also will work, although seems a bit slower than normal.
The Honda link provided does not show the EX model 1000.
Bob


----------



## matty1

maybe a dumb question, but if you plug your TT into a generator, isn't everything inside the camper getting its power through the "built-in" inverter making it safe for electonics? Are you cautioning against plugging the electronics directly into the generator?


----------



## CamperAndy

matty1 said:


> maybe a dumb question, but if you plug your TT into a generator, isn't everything inside the camper getting its power through the "built-in" inverter making it safe for electonics? Are you cautioning against plugging the electronics directly into the generator?
> [snapback]117824[/snapback]​


The converter in the trailer does not do anything to the AC signal when it comes in. The converters just converts AC to DC. If you have an inverter connected to the DC then you can get clean AC but it depends on the inverter type as there are Pure and Modified Wave inverters.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

matty1 said:


> maybe a dumb question, but if you plug your TT into a generator, isn't everything inside the camper getting its power through the "built-in" inverter making it safe for electonics? Are you cautioning against plugging the electronics directly into the generator?
> [snapback]117824[/snapback]​


Everything will be fine and your lights will get very bright...


----------



## Moosegut

matty1 said:


> maybe a dumb question, but if you plug your TT into a generator, isn't everything inside the camper getting its power through the "built-in" inverter making it safe for electonics? Are you cautioning against plugging the electronics directly into the generator?
> [snapback]117824[/snapback]​


What they said. There is a converter in the TT. The lights and all 12 volt in the TT can run because the converter changes AC to DC. But, it does nothing to the electrical outlets other than supply AC to them, so the TV and DVD player are running on regular AC from a power supply (shore power or generator), not inverted AC from a battery.

Scott


----------



## matty1

sorry to hijack the thread and thanks for the clarification. My confusion had come from the following from a camping mag:

"You should not operate the converter without batteries connected because the RV batteries act as a filter of sorts and provides a more stable voltage to the electronic circuits of modern RV appliances. "


----------

